# Медианная грыжа диска L5-S1, люмбализация S1, спондилоартроз (1-2 ст.) при тромбоцитопении код 69.3



## WTF (19 Фев 2021)

Добрый вечер.
Возможно я хоть тут найду людей кто смог бы посоветовать что-то в моей необычной ситуации.
Имеется заболевание Идиопатическая тромбоцитопеническая пурпура c 2012 г (тромбоциты держались на 40-60 тыс).
Лечение только одно... убойные дозы гормонами (преднизолон, дексаметазон) лечение дало временный эффект.
Была сделана Спленэктомия 2018 г. Тромбоциты держатся 120-160 тыс. проблем с суставами и спиной много,врачи меня боятся тк все лечения медикаментозные и все лекарства опускают тромбоциты,ответственность на себя никто не хочет брать и кроме как покой 100% и лежание на коврике ляпко ничего посоветовать не могут,массажисты отказываются делать массаж т.к запрещено с заболеванием крови их делать, физиотерапии тоже запрещены.
С ноября месяца с 2020г переболев (не ясно чем,тест ковид отриц) спина и до этого болела,но не так... начала болеть поясничная часть ни как обычно...отдавая в оба бедра...и стреляя в ноги до колен и ниже... при легкой тряске(езжу на машине) каждая кочка давала о себе знать и стреляло так же... потом начало тянуть мышцу при ходьбе по задней части бедра,не могу опираться на ногу чтобы перевернуться в кровати или ногой поднять одеяло, при "потягушках" при отпячивании таза назад что-то щемит и резкая боль в затылок идет(после принятии естественного положения)начались проблемы со второй ногой...  2х дневные уколы диклофенака с комбилипеном (не могу сказать что стало лучше)  опустили тромбоциты на 70 тыс,появились кровоподтеки,пошла носом кровь. отменила диклофенак,продолжила комбилипен...дождалась когда тромбоциты поднимутся до 150 и пропила 4 дневный курс мидокалм 100мг 2р.д никаких изменений не было,начали появляться синяки и подтеки.отменила.
Имеется коксартроз тазобедренных суставов.
Болят обе кисти.

ИТП (D69.3) неясного генеза,есть подозрение на Системную красную волчанку.прикреплю на всякий случай документы.

Прошу совета,руки опускаются,а здоровье все хуже и хуже.
Из-за всех этих проблем не могу жить полноценной жизнью(((

Помогите пожалуйста,хотя бы советом.

Заранее благодарю.


----------



## WTF (20 Фев 2021)

Только сейчас увидела правила форума.
1. Дарья 30 лет (Москва)
2.Боли в пояснично-кресцовом отделе  как током раздает по всей пояснице и стреляет  в тазобедренные суставы и потом в ноги...,при ходьбе сзади как будто тянет мышцу правой ноги,со временем началось и на левой,не возможно сделать упор на ногу чтобы перевернуться на бок ,поднять поясницу(как тетева натягивается мышца правой ноги и больно)легкая тряска в машине дает прострелы по всем выше указанным местам...вероятнее всего есть остеоходроз грудного отдела(нет снимков)
Анализ крови до диклофенака(прошла 2х дневный курс) и после,но сразу лопаются сосуды..появляются петихии,синяки.
Я очень редко прибегаю к лекарствам тк боюсь сильного падения тромбоцитов...так как раньше моя норма было 25-40тыс

3.субфебрильная температура частенько(горит лицо,ступни,потливость),с 2012г... тогда и выявили D69.3 причину температуры не нашли


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2021)

@WTF, Дарья, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## WTF (21 Фев 2021)

@La murr, благодарю


----------

